

James Dyson: The Art of Engineering [video] - sbaqai
http://mitworld.mit.edu/video/362/
Great talk on how engineers should be artists and artists should be engineers.
======
ulvund
James Dyson on the late late show:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3z-5vgCmbU>

------
ulvund
He built 5126 prototype cyclonic vacuum cleaners over a period of more than 2
year !?!?! Omg

------
faramarz
I'm 13 minutes into it and I can tell you, it's going to be a long night.

